# NEW Nightcore p15 / p16



## jay_rush (Sep 4, 2013)

*just putin it out there.... *


----------



## shelm (Sep 4, 2013)

i am thrilled!!!



( c'mon guyz, where's your enthusiasm?  )


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yet another switch style from Nitecore!


----------



## ghodan (Sep 4, 2013)

Nitecore do seems to listen to comments on this forum:
1) You guys did not like the nicknames. These two have no nickname.
2) You guys wanted low mode of 1 lumen or less. These have 1 lumen low mode.

Nitecore sure has A LOT of models.
Only dedicated headlights/helmet lights and bike lights are missing.


----------



## Jdunn709 (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## PhatPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

ghodan said:


> Only dedicated headlights/helmet lights and bike lights are missing.



Headlamps previewed in this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367703-Nitecore-TM36


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 4, 2013)

ghodan said:


> Nitecore do seems to listen to comments on this forum:
> 
> 2) You guys wanted low mode of 1 lumen or less. These have 1 lumen low mode.



Where does it say that?


----------



## PhatPhil (Sep 4, 2013)

P15 - http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=91

P16 - http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=92


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ah, they have been announced on their website already and the manuals are even available.
After a first look they seem to have listened to a lot of feedback voiced on the forum. Aside from the 1-lumen low, they have:
- hidden flashing modes;
- enabled mode memory for strobe (even if hidden);
- called out the step-down (after 3 minutes) in their manual;
- introduced a crenelated bezel for the P16 - I think its their first 40mm light with a crenelated bezel.

Even though I'm not a fan of side switches and flashlights fancy electronics, I have to admit that together with the voltage reading and battery warning, they have implemented some very nice features on these lights.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Sep 4, 2013)

I think nitecore is one of the most innovative flashlight companies out there and I love my two SRT3s and my SRT7 but I have to say that I don't get what's special about these new offerings. I don't see the appeal.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 4, 2013)

I like mode spacing in both P15 and P16, finslly they thought about. I don't like two things: side switch and long tailcap make them longer and:


Labrador72 said:


> - called out the step-down (after 3 minutes) in their manual;


There is 3-min. step-down in both flashlights. Even in P15 with XP-G2 driven at about 1,5A (much smaller EC2 with the same emitter can tun on turbo 10 times longer!).


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 4, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I think nitecore is one of the most innovative flashlight companies out there and I love my two SRT3s and my SRT7 but I have to say that I don't get what's special about these new offerings. I don't see the appeal.


I cant get it either. I'm not saying these aren't special at all, just saying that it looks like any other 18650 led light.
I mean, just 960 lumens with the XM-L2? Yes it has a 1h45min runtime, which is not bad.

But after all, it looks like a good flashlight.


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 4, 2013)

Efficiency looks good, although I'm a little sceptical after my EA1 experience.


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Nothing is special about these lights! If we think about it they are very similar to the Fenix TK15 and TK22. The Fenix TK15 has been around for nearly 3 years now!
They probably going to be a little cheaper and have a couple of new features such as low battery warning, voltage reading, memory mode on strobe, and a side switch that is probably easier to find - and which hopefully won't melt too easily!
They do have a 3-minute step-down (the Fenix have 30 and 20 minutes respectively) and a cheap clip. People looking for a flashlight in this category might be interested in these models and the new features they offer!


----------



## degarb (Sep 13, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Nothing is special about these lights! If we think about it they are very similar to the Fenix TK15 and TK22. The Fenix TK15 has been around for nearly 3 years now!




Is it constant, flat output for the 5.5 hours on the p16?


----------



## Labrador72 (Sep 13, 2013)

You mean for the 230 lumens? It is supposed to be though if it lasts that long in practice is another story!


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 13, 2013)

Labrador72 said:


> Nothing is special about these lights! If we think about it they are very similar to the Fenix TK15 and TK22. The Fenix TK15 has been around for nearly 3 years now!
> They probably going to be a little cheaper and have a couple of new features such as low battery warning, voltage reading, memory mode on strobe, and a side switch that is probably easier to find - and which hopefully won't melt too easily!
> They do have a 3-minute step-down (the Fenix have 30 and 20 minutes respectively) and a cheap clip. People looking for a flashlight in this category might be interested in these models and the new features they offer!



The TK's max is lower than what the P16 would step down TO though, for example, so its not apples and apples exactly.



After a while, its hard to make a flashlight that doesn't look or work like other flashlights, and still have people recognize them as flashlights/know how to use them, etc.

Lights like the Spy with the cells in a barrel next to the lens barrel, the HF's with the rotary tail cap controls, etc...can make a feature that works and makes sense, etc....but if you need a tactical light....the switch has to go on the side...and side switches have been around since the 1890's or so...as that's where MOST people instinctively hold a light and find it convenient, etc.

After that...how many ways ARE there to be different in a meaningful way?

The progress is incremental, and, they are definitely trying at least to make improvements...but, its obviously a slow slog.


Colors seem to be a good way to go for some...as long as the switch glows to indicate the charge...it can have a rainbow spectrum to tell you the levels w/o having to count blinks....or an OLEAD screen, a la TM26, as the switch, etc.

So, they're all essentially just tubes with cells in them and light comes out the front...after that, the changes are incremental.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd be interested in reading a thorough review, with beam shots, on the P16 (I have the P25, and the EA4). I like the bezel on the P16 (as opposed to the flat bezel of the P25). The step-down after only three minutes (?) is kind of a turn-off, but not a deal-breaker. I suppose that would seem somewhat similar to the EA4. The overall run time seems impressive, for a single 18650 light with this kind of output.

I own numerous XM-L T6 lights, but have yet to own an XM-L2 version. Can anyone comment on the tint, compared to the previous generation XM-L T6? Has anyone picked one up. If so, would you so kind as to post some beam shots, along with your comments on the light?

I also own Fenix's TK15 (S2), and TK22, and wonder how the beam compares, between the P16, and these two. Thus far, I've been favorably impressed with Nitecore lights (in spite of the side switch "bubble" issue with the EA4, that people keep commenting on. I haven't had any issues with mine).


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the XML2's so far that I have...for the bins, the tints seem pretty comparable...but you can get more lumens for any given tint...or get a T6 XML2 and have it rival your XML U3's output but with warmer lumens, etc


----------



## david57strat (Sep 13, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> I like the XML2's so far that I have...for the bins, the tints seem pretty comparable...but you can get more lumens for any given tint...or get a T6 XML2 and have it rival your XML U3's output but with warmer lumens, etc



Good to know. Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------



## RBWNY (Sep 17, 2013)

I just got the P16 yesterday. I'm very pleased so far :thumbsup:. It's throw is the best of any light I own. The mode switch/volt indicator is a nice touch...although I'll admit if the battery is good, (and obviously you're in the dark) you need to feel around a bit to find the switch. The instruction manual says to activate the volt feature, (with the light off) press & hold the mode switch while simultaneously pressing the tailcap switch. It SHOULD say; press and hold the mode switch, THEN FULLY CLICK the tailcap. It'll then count the cell's volts with a series of blinks. It'll do it only once...then the light will switch on to whatever mode it was it previously. It blinks fast...so if YOU blink, you'll miss it and have to do it again. It's accurate to within .01 volt. I've noticed that similar to the Nitecore SRT5...the P16 doesn't seem to like flat-top cells. Oh........and since the batt tube is wide, it'll also accept 18350's!! 

I was really impressed the way it was able to light up some trees which I'm guessing has to be several hundred feet.

The shot below (with the P16 on high) is not from 200ft....but more like 75. This light has a good combination of throw and spill.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 18, 2013)

does anybody have beam shots on the P15? It should be a better thrower with a smaller LED and same size head as the P16.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 18, 2013)

Not really, P16 has bigger emitter indeed but it's driven much harder so it produces over 2x more light and similar throw (XM-L is 2x bigger than XP-G).


----------



## RBWNY (Sep 19, 2013)

The head of the P16 is pretty large. Out of the many lights I have, only this one, and the 4sevens Maelstrom (first version) have a bezel of this size.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought a Nitecore P16 because of the 4 levels: low for navigating around the house, next for general flashlight work, next for bright, and NEXT *for really bright!* It is much lighter than my SRT7 (which has more features). The lighter weight makes it more pocketable for me. The side switch is handy for adjusting the level. The rear switch is on/off.


----------



## spc smith (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I waited on this one. Ive called a couple different light suppliers to include illuminationsupply and lightjunction. From what I have been told the specs on the P15 are way off. I asked both online dealers to subjectively pair the two models off against each other (demo) and from what they have BOTH told me is that the P15 is under specd on throw and lumens. Forgot both the gents names I spoke to today but on both demo samples they told me its definately more throwy than the p16 and srt7. flood is comparable to supposed "brighter" P16. In order and from what was told to me of which had greatest throw: 1st P15, 2nd SRT7, 3rd P16. I have never been much of a fan for less output . 


I am diggin this light (P15) if all holds true.


----------



## Valmet62 (Sep 24, 2013)

*Does anyone have beam shots of the P15 ?*

I am interested in seeing some beam shots of the P15 and possibly some comparison shots with the P16.

Valmet62


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone have beam shots of the P15 ?*

Just got mine yesterday,boy!this thing is really retina searing light - compact small the best beam without the infamous donut hole - this I
one is a keeper - the ui is very simple


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> There is 3-min. step-down in both flashlights. Even in P15 with XP-G2 driven at about 1,5A (much smaller EC2 with the same emitter can tun on turbo 10 times longer!).




well it's a nitecore so these kinds of stupid things aren't really surprising


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 28, 2013)

anyone knows to what level it steps down to? manual simply states that it steps down after 3 minutes to an unspecified "lower level"


----------



## o4tg (Oct 29, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> anyone knows to what level it steps down to? manual simply states that it steps down after 3 minutes to an unspecified "lower level"



It steps down to 230 lumens after 3 minutes. I was in love with this light until finding that out. For comparion's sake, the Fenix TK22 has a turbo mode of 680 lumens with comparable throw for 30 minutes, then steps down to 265 lumens.

I've been searching for a work light and I only compared it to the TK22 since they're relatively similar.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

o4tg said:


> It steps down to 230 lumens after 3 minutes. I was in love with this light until finding that out. For comparion's sake, the Fenix TK22 has a turbo mode of 680 lumens with comparable throw for 30 minutes, then steps down to 265 lumens.
> 
> I've been searching for a work light and I only compared it to the TK22 since they're relatively similar.




Hi welcome to cpf!

Just wondering how you got the 230 lumen figure. Got a source for this info? Or did you just compare it with the stepped down tk22?


----------



## o4tg (Oct 29, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> Hi welcome to cpf!
> 
> Just wondering how you got the 230 lumen figure. Got a source for this info? Or did you just compare it with the stepped down tk22?


A foreign youtube video that stated it steps down to medium mode. I'm on my phone with a very weak signal at the moment so my youtube app isn't loading. I believe it was Italian if you search for it.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Overclocker said:


> Just wondering how you got the 230 lumen figure. Got a source for this info? Or did you just compare it with the stepped down tk22?


Maybe it's just an interpretation of user's manual. It says: "Note: For user safety and to prevent overheating / failure, the P16 will automatically switch to a lower mode after three minutes of use at its highest level of output." Lower mode is medium which means 230lm in P16.


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

o4tg said:


> A foreign youtube video that stated it steps down to medium mode. I'm on my phone with a very weak signal at the moment so my youtube app isn't loading. I believe it was Italian if you search for it.




did he have some kind of measuring instrument to arrive at the 230? or did he just mention "medium mode" (in german, italian, whatever) and it was you who concluded it was 230? 

just trying to get the facts straight


----------



## Overclocker (Oct 29, 2013)

phantom23 said:


> Maybe it's just an interpretation of user's manual. It says: "Note: For user safety and to prevent overheating / failure, the P16 will automatically switch to a lower mode after three minutes of use at its highest level of output." Lower mode is medium which means 230lm in P16.




"lower mode" could mean anything that's lower than 960 lumens. the manual doesn't explicitly say that it would step down to MEDIUM. so unless someone reputable determines this empirically we can't draw any conclusions yet


----------



## swan (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a guess, i think the p16 will use the same or similar driver as the ec25 giving approx 600lm with xml2 at step down. The ui is very similar.


----------



## spc smith (Oct 30, 2013)

On second hand, I may just get the Armytek Predator pro. Thats a total deal breaker if either of the P series lights steps down to "medium".


----------



## o4tg (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay, straight from the horse's mouth. They have a multi step system. 3 minutes - 850 lumens. 10 minutes - 750 lumens. 30 minutes, and any time after - No less than 560 lumens. I can live with that.


----------



## o4tg (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay again, so the above times are from a facebook message I sent last week. A few days ago I sent an email as well since I had received no response and I'm an impatient SOB. Here's a copy and paste of tye email.

" As for P16, The drop for output is quite slow, and for human's eyes, such change is barely visible.

About 5 mins later in High mode, it will be around 855 lumens, and after about 8 mins, around 713 lumens, after about 22 mins,around 523 lumens, and then it will stay for about 1 hour and 8 mins. Then the lumens will decrease by 30 lumens/min. Thank you.

Any question, please feel free to contact us."


----------



## killeraxemannic (Nov 11, 2013)

o4tg said:


> Okay again, so the above times are from a facebook message I sent last week. A few days ago I sent an email as well since I had received no response and I'm an impatient SOB. Here's a copy and paste of tye email.
> 
> " As for P16, The drop for output is quite slow, and for human's eyes, such change is barely visible.
> 
> ...




I just got the p16 and I can confirm this. When I was reading that it drops to 230 lumens after 3 min I disagreed. I put it to the test and left it on for 5 min and didn't notice any visible decrease in output as soon as I got it.


----------



## Martin80 (Feb 26, 2014)

Got this flashlight 2 weeks ago from doingoutdoor and i really like it. Very bright and alot better than my 3 maglites! Its my first 18650 flashlight and i'm very pleased so far. I also got an I4 charger.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 26, 2014)

Which one did you get the P15 or P16?


----------



## Martin80 (Feb 27, 2014)

I got the P16.


----------



## Martin80 (Feb 27, 2014)

I also like the fact that it came with a holster, a clip and a lanyard. Had to carry my maglite xl50 in my pocket or coat and it ended up with scratches on the plastic len. P16 has a mineral glass len so it should be a lot better.

The voltage indicator is also useful. you hold the mode button, press the tailcap button and after showing the voltage, the flashlight turns on automatically to the last used mode.


----------



## Maximus2405 (Feb 28, 2014)

Received my P16 a few weeks ago and I am enjoying it.

Had an old Lumapower MRV Q5 that I sold years ago, and upgraded to my Olight M21 (4 years of service) Warrior and it is dying slowly. The M21's led is slowly getting dimmer and dimmer. Currently putting out a 100 lumens. So my boss just bought me a Nitecore P16, Nitecore 2600 battery’s and Nitecore i4 charger. I like everything about this light except for a yellow donut and a little bit longer than the M21. These minor things don't bother me much. The P16 is truly an exceptional light. It has a decent throw, with good spill. I use moonlight mode in the morning and night, and the other 2 lower modes for working on servers and pc's, and high mode for up in the ceiling and dark rooms.

I notice the light gets dimmer around 10-20 minutes of use on high. Of course it was 20°F outside when I used it. The light got a little warm but not hot. I used it at room temp for same amount of time and it was hot.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Oct 28, 2014)

For those of you that own either of these lights, can anyone confirm with me whether or not the silver bezel of the p15 & p16 are stainless steel or aluminum with silver colouring? I'm under the impression that it is the latter as it is a dull almost matte silver as opposed to the shiny silver as seen on most other stainless-steel-bezeled lights.


----------



## Maximus2405 (Oct 29, 2014)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> For those of you that own either of these lights, can anyone confirm with me whether or not the silver bezel of the p15 & p16 are stainless steel or aluminum with silver colouring? I'm under the impression that it is the latter as it is a dull almost matte silver as opposed to the shiny silver as seen on most other stainless-steel-bezeled lights.



I have a P16, the striker is aluminum painted silver.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Oct 29, 2014)

Maximus2405 said:


> I have a P16, the striker is aluminum painted silver.



Thanks for confirming my suspicion! Would have been nice, but oh well. The P15 & P16 don't seem to be very popular. I like the dual switches and the indicator lights. I think i'll pick one up anyways.


----------

